# Reefbuilding time!



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

As all of you know its reefbuilding time again and I just wanted to make everyone aware that I have chicken coups for sale to anyone who needs them. Cost is $70.00 each and they make fantastic reefs! I can also hook you up with deployment from Dauphin Island Al. to Destin Fl. I am so busy that at times Idon't check the forum daily so if you are interested e-mail me at [email protected] or call me at 251-747-5751.





:usaflag


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Mike, do you still have to buy a semi load to get that price? in the past i thought that you had to buy 22 of them. i don't need deployment, just the coups.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I was wondering what the average cost of a deployment is out of PCola pass?

Thanx!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I went to West Florida High School and we built a reef (in attachments) It's a 9' by 9' base stands about 9' tall. I'll have to find out where it was dropped. It was built for the Reef Rebuild Association or something like that. I'll call my teacher and get the number to who we built it for. It was dropped sometime over summer probably so it won't be settled yet.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a fun project! Very nice jobof cutting out the letters. You and your classmates should be proud. :bowdown Keep up the good work. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

There are about 5 people in the class and two of us worked on it almost everyday. It was a lot of fun and we got in the newspaper for it


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet pyrimad man!!!!

Get the numbers, lets go get some 20# snapper off it!!!!


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Now thats a cool reef. Great job:bowdown


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Fine Reef! Do you know how many feet of water it was sunk in? Is it a public reef and if so, what is the name....again, that's some nice work....I bet that was a pleasure to make!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't know what they named it we just built it. I tried getting in touch with the Reef Fish Restoration Association, the people we built it for, and i haven't heard back yet. I talked to my teacher and he doesn't know what happened to it just yet so once i figure it out i'll let everyone know.


----------



## maxine (Dec 1, 2007)

gps coordinates?


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Very cool reef indeed,you guys did a great job.:clap


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

As I mentioned in another post, we can now deploy the coups and other items out of Pensacola. Should start in two weeks. send me a pm if you care interested.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Rasta man!!!!!!



Call me or e-mail me at [email protected]



Its great that you are going in the reef hauling business!

I will help you all I can.

I also talked to the Emerald coast Reef Association and they want to meet you and in the future they can send you customers that wish deployment west of where they deploy! I will also send you customers wishing reefs off Pensacola as I don't personally permit and dump over there. We need to talk as I will let you dump some for me!



Again Congratuations.



:bowdown:bowdown



:usaflag


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds good. I will give you a call. The barge should be here monday.


----------

